# "Godparents" when child isn't christened?



## AFC84

I have friends and relatives already getting on my case about being godparents! The thing is, our baby isn't going to be christened...is there an equivalent and if so what is it called? 

And how many do people usually have? I think we'll have a hard time narrowing down the list! :laugh2:


----------



## jackiea85

We were looking at a naming ceremony for our LO, haven't got round to it yet tho and he's nearly a year old! Anyway, for that you have an equivalent to godparents called supporters/responsible adults depending on what you want to call them. I guess you can have these without having the ceremony xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Just tell them you are not having lo christened hun, Its not upto them to tell you or choose who are godparents anyway.

The naming ceremony is i guess the next thing although i'd never heard of it til i joined here.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Are they even religious? I don't understand why people ask to be godparents when they aren't religious, and it seems to happen alot! :rofl: I'd never dare to ask someone if I was going to be a god parent tbh! Bit presumptious!


----------



## PieMistress

I have been wondering about this recently. We aren't planning on having Godparents, or 'Responsible Adults' which seems to be the lastest thing instead of Godparents. My (personal) understanding is that they are there to 'guide' your children and, if, god forbid, anything happened to you they would then take care, and raise, your child ??

Either way, we aren't having any (I don't think.... ) would probably upset too many people !


----------



## AFC84

Thanks for the replies...no that's the thing, they aren't even religious themselves! I didn't think of naming ceremonies...but I doubt we can really afford all that anyway! 

I think I'll just have to put my foot down. I couldn't do it fairly without having a large list of people and that would just be silly!


----------



## Rees

we were thinking about a naming ceremony, and then also suprising people by combining it with our wedding

but we're so not gonna have enough money to do this!

we want to have a naming ceremony as a way to formally welcome the baby into the world and to introduce it to everyone we love, but i'm not sure if we will or not

but i have quite a few friends who're making themselves "aunties" which i don't mind :) as baby will have two biological uncles who aren't attached and don't look like they will ever be attached!

there are quite a few websites floating around with ideas and information about naming ceremonies, although i can't remember what they were i just found them via google


----------



## polaris

We are just going to have a bit of a party in the house when baby is about 6 months old, have friends and family round to meet baby and have buffet food and drink. We're not having a christening and we're not having godparents.


----------



## moomoo

It really grates me when people get their children christened when they barely set foot in a church!!!! I know soooo many people that do this!! :(

I think its a "guardian" instead of godparent

x


----------



## sheridon1984

In Hollyoaks the called it a 'guide parent' we are hoping to have some kind of naming ceremony as we dont go to church nor got married in one. I dont think that you can get a registrar sort of thing like you have to for a wedding though. I guess you'd just write a few words and do it yourself!


----------



## Claire788

Originally for god parents isnt it 
Boy - 2 women and a man
Girl - 2 Men and a Woman?

Could be totally wrong tho!


----------



## purpledahlia

Ive got 3 ppl in mind for godparents, 2 women and one man, but im not sure yet! and i think its a guide parent or something for if ur not cristened. My friends daughter had a godfather, but shes not christened. they just call him that!


----------



## topazicatzbet

my local registary office do naming ceromonies for about £120. im planning on getting that done with 'guideparents' then we will all go back to my mums for a bbq.


----------



## Rachel S

I love the idea of a naming ceremony, as I am not getting bubs christened either, as i feel it would be hypocritical as we are not religous and havn't set foot in a church for years.
I like the idea of choosing 'guardians' instead of god parents too.


----------



## shocker

Oooh thanks for this thread!! Im not religious and didnt want a christening but my mums insisting :wacko: lol i'll probablly end up having one just to please her as although shes not old fashioned she is when it comes to having children christened haha. Ive had self elected godmother and godfather since 6 weeks haha its ok though they're my 2 best friends, is it ok to have more than 1 of each though?


----------



## purpledahlia

i think you can have as many as you like?? ive got 3 but i might make it even and go for 4 and IF fob steps up he can have his friend or one of his brothers as the fourth


----------



## Mynx

My DD has a "godparents" (my best friend and my late brother) and she wasnt christened. 
We wont be christening this one either much to the In Laws disappointment as neither of us are religious in the slightest. 
We have been thinking about some kind of "naming ceremony" or "welcome to the world" type of thing where we'll ask 2 people (probably my best friend again and my OH's best friend) to be "godparents" but we havent decided anything as yet.


----------



## jelix9408

my child will have godparents. none of us are religious. 
our views on godparents are someone who will be there for my child regardless what happens. 
someone who will always look out for my child.
and if something were to ever happen to me and my OH they would help take care of my child. 
weve picked the most responisble people .. and the closest people to us to be the godparents. 

i want my child to be able to go to people i trust for advice when she cant come to us. 
someone she knows will always be there for her whenever. 
people she can also trust. 

thats just us and how we plan on doing things. 
not everyones best idea but its what were choosing for our lil girl


----------



## tasha41

Yeah I wouldn't have godparents if my baby wasn't baptized :shrug:

Our siblings are her aunt/uncles.. and then close friends get to be aunties.


----------



## mernie

My daughter has two godparents and isn't christened. I don't particularly believe in it so I didn't have it done. But we chose 2 godparents and just told them about it lol


----------



## Mitsuko

Bubs isn't going to be christened and we won't have a naming ceremony but we will still have godparents (except in French the name for "godparents" is less religion-tinted). It's a "big" thing around here and I don't think anybody goes without godparents, even atheists like us. :) It's funny how cultural how those things are! 

But tbh, I think it's beyond rude to ask parents whether you're getting to be godparent!


----------

